# Coral banded shrimp kill hermit crab?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Would a coral banded well established in my tank kill scarlet hermit crabs if i choose to add them?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

We have a mated pair of CBS living in a 20 G with a scarlet hermet for 6 months now no issues. We have a fwell other types of hermets in there too.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

With caution. Some have success, but they have been known to attack most other shrimp and some crabs.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i had some turbo snails in my tank and this shrimp killed them all but i also have a blue legged hermit and he's still alive


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

mine love to dine on turbos.


----------

